# Suche Gästepass



## Skybaer (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche noch einen Gästepass um zu testen ob Diablo 3 auf meinem Rechner läuft. Die Demo bzw. Starter Edition gibt es ja noch nicht 
Möchte nicht noch 30 Tage warten


----------

